# Need Help Fast!!!



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

I have a '77 Datsun 280z that has been parked for about 2 years. It took some effort to get it started,but after a little starting fluid, it started right up, but it ran real rough. I let almost all of the old gas run out, and then put in a about 4 gallons of premium with some fuel system cleaner. It starts right up now, but still runs rough. I took it around the block a few times, and it backfired alot, and seemed to lose power going up hills, and at high rpms, not to mention running rough. I found a fractured spark plug wire, so I replaced that one and the whole set, and it seemed to run a little better, but still had the problems described above. It seems to run better after I let it idle for about 30 min, and when it is idling, it sounds like there are periods where it runs normal for a few seconds, the it goes back to rough. I'm not sure where to go from here, I am moving this week, and need to drive it a few miles to the new house, but I don't want to tear it up. I have thought about checking the timing, and the plugs, and replacing the fuel filter, but don't know where to begin. I am a little short of money being that I am buying a house, so I can only really afford to try one of these. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shane254 (Apr 1, 2003)

*rough problems*

I would try a fuel filter and the check for old cracked vacume lines


----------

